
The Racist Roots of Fighting Obesity - fortran77
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-racist-roots-of-fighting-obesity2/
======
Bostonian
"Prescribing weight loss to black women ignores barriers to their health"

If a doctor thinks a black woman should lose weight to improve her health,
that is the advice he or she should give. Not giving patients the best medical
advice because of race is racist.

